

NYC tech founders (including YC Charles Forman) swap tshirts for expensive suits in Esquire spread - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/market_top_alert_silicon_alley_s_bright_young_things_splashed_across_glossy_magazine

======
SwellJoe
The suit is back!

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

